# LAN Teaming Dilemma



## faramir5 (May 15, 2008)

I recently purchased (3) Dell Precision T3400's with additional nic cards so that I could employ Broadcom LAN Teaming. The desktop has a Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller as well as a Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet card. After failing to get the Teaming function to be available in Broadcom Advanced Control Suite 2, I contacted Dell for support. I was then told that the onboard network interface for the Precision T3400 does not support LAN teaming! Why did I order an additional nic card?? Anyway, the 2 dual video cards along with the 1394 Net Adapter has left my slot selections a bit limited. I have only two pci slots available. I was hoping someone could provide me with a suggestion(s) for a compatible pci nic card (model #) for this Precision T3400 that would allow me to do LAN teaming. I understand that I will undoubtably have to abandon the onboard ethernet connection in favor of two nics. Any and all help and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What do you hope to accomplish with this configuration?


----------



## faramir5 (May 15, 2008)

The intent is to create a virtual lan connection. This virtual connection would in effect serve as load balancing. Two NIC's would handle the traffic with a single IP address for the virtual connection. This would be similar to the other PC's on our network though they are of different makes and models.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Okay so check it out, you're not necessarily going to get any load balancing from any type of LAN teaming unless your switch supports it. Most LAN teaming is only going to allow for link state failover ONLY. In the CISCO world PAgP or LACP (802.3ad) would be something you should investigate. Here's a link (in the event you're on a CISCO IOS switch) for a 4500 series switch:

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/swi...0/12.2/20ewa/configuration/guide/channel.html

Also, you should be aware that some switches do NOT handle LAN teaming very well if you're only able to support teaming by a virtual MAC Address. Some switches tend to FREAK out when seeing the same MAC broadcast across two separate ports. If you're going to do teaming, ensure that your switch will play nice and that it's capable of doing teaming by IP Address which would make for better load balancing characteristics in this design.


----------



## faramir5 (May 15, 2008)

Yes, all the points you make are correct. Our switches support LAN teaming and we we have several PC's already employing the scheme. Also we also use it for link state failover. The LAN teaming is currently being used by IP Address. My network and switches are already configured and running in an environment that supports LAN teaming. The issue I have is finding a compatible card to work with the Dell Precision T3400's I have recently purchased. The spec's of which can be found in my first post. Thanks


----------

